# 8am Style shift??



## sarmjh12 (Jun 14, 2021)

So I’ve only been working for about a month and this is my first early morning shift. I’m in style from 8-noon but there is no zone specified like there usually would be. I forgot to ask my manager before leaving today, so what do i do when i go in??


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 14, 2021)

Hide in TSC until someone calls you on the walkie.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 14, 2021)

Check with a lead when you get there. At my store there would be a breakout that’s lists each person give there area, breaks and lunches.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2021)

My guess is reshop.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Yetive said:


> My guess is reshop.


Plus fitting room 😁


----------



## workinghard (Jun 20, 2021)

Oh the joy of opening and having to do baskets of reshop because no on closed in your area the night before...


----------

